# Mobile app, assistant for skiers and snowboarders



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

what i hate about these apps is some of them require mobile data to be enabled all the time. Not good if I'm skiing abroad.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Read the forum rules regarding spam and surveys & such.*

Follow them to the letter and you just might get some constructive feedback. Not saying it will be positive, but it might be constructive!

Fail to follow up reading the rules and editing you post accordingly,.. I can guarantee we will flame your ass to a crisp as part of our off season entertainment! 0

Your choice!>


----------



## Lion (Jul 3, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> *Read the forum rules regarding spam and surveys & such.*
> 
> Follow them to the letter and you just might get some constructive feedback. Not saying it will be positive, but it might be constructive!
> 
> ...


I am sory, i did not want to break the forum rulles. I have edited post, but i can't delete attached thumbnails.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Why not just make the introductory video?


----------



## Lion (Jul 3, 2016)

kosmoz said:


> what i hate about these apps is some of them require mobile data to be enabled all the time. Not good if I'm skiing abroad.


Hi kosmoz. 
You can use this app in full offline. You will use only GPS. All your data activity will save in database your mobile phone. Without enabled mobile data you can't use only chat with his friends. All other functions app you can use offline fully. 

When you are in a WiFi zone, you can save all his accumulated the data on your account in our server.


----------



## Igor Mishchenko (Jul 28, 2016)

Ok. It sounds great. But! Black colors? Can you try others? White, maybe?


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

It sounds really cool

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Lion said:


> Why am I write this. Everyone who is interested in snowboarding and skiing - support us, please. Express your opinion. What kind of functions app would you like to see, what features seem completely unnecessary?


Download trace snow and compare your app to there's. It isn't perfect, however they are the benchmark imo for snowboard / ski apps.

There isn't a single feature on trace that I think is a waste and they could always add more stat features.

Trace's biggest issue is the their consistency with recording data. Ie missing runs, jumps and speed anomalies.

If your app can do everything trace can but more reliably, sign me up.


----------

